# Hedgie poop



## yeamon (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a question, do hedgies ever eat their own poop? I'm in the middle of cleaning out Quillma's cage and I removed her food, then I heard her crunching on something.. I dont remember leaving any food at the bottom of her cage but I suppose there could be a bite or two of cat food, but this got me wondering, do hedgehogs ever eat their own poop?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes. Someone posted on here a while ago that their hedgehog was eating poop one of the responses was that females eat the poop to clean the nest when they have a litter. Other than that I know that it's a sign of nutritional deficit in other animals (except rabbits).


----------



## yeamon (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmm thats interesting


----------



## Animal Lover24 (Mar 7, 2010)

I know it is regular for guinea pigs to get their poop but I'm a newbie at hedgies.

They do it to get some nutricion.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Some types of animals..IE: rabbits, guinea pigs, beaver....eat their feces for nutrients..but hedgehogs don't "normally" do that..there is nothing in their feces that they need to eat it for, and the majority don't do it.


----------

